# Looking for NC beachfront campgrounds



## bethcamping (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello - my family and I are buying our first RV and are looking forward to our first big trip in July. We would love to find a campground/RV resort that is on the ocean, somewhere in NC preferably. 

We know time is of the essence and have been searching the web for ideas. It would be great if anyone could share their recommendations for a place. Ideally, we would like to set up camp and just chill for a week - with the ocean/sound nearby and a pool in the campground for the kids.

Can anyone help us with this? We would sure appreciate it.

Also, I was noticing that there are occupancy limits on some/all of the campgrounds. I would never have expected this. We have a large-ish blending family, with 6 kids coming with us. Will this be a problem???

Thanks - 

Beth


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i was just replying to see what beach campgrounds were suggested as we enjoy several trips to the beach a year and are always looking for a new place to go. if you need info a little farther south i might can help but SC is about as far as we've made it so far.

as far as the limits go, they have to set a limit on the number of people that stay on a site, otherwise you'd end up with 24 ******** in 3 tents on 1 site. well, maybe i that's a stretch but you know what i mean, someone would take advantage. i don't think you'll have any problems but with six, i don't want to be camping with ya...:10001:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Beth sorry I cannot help you with your search but I bet one of our members can


----------

